

Dojo 1.2 and Django 1.0 on Google App Engine 1.1.3 - ltaylor
http://adamfisk.wordpress.com/2008/09/17/dojo-12-and-django-10-on-google-app-engine-113/

======
charlesju
Cool!

But I still that in order for Google App engine to hit critical mass it needs
to add support for Ruby on Rails and PHP.

~~~
afisk
It would certainly help, no question. I'm sure they'll support it soon.
Django's honestly tough to beat, though, and GAE's tools for updating your app
and viewing your logs and traffic are pretty sweet.

Google's mostly a Java and Python shop, so I'd guess they'll support Java
before RoR and PHP.

